# 16" wheels for DR's



## liljudge (Oct 8, 2009)

Looking to find what make of 16" wheels will fit our bolt pattern and offset. The reason I ask is I have a set of Nitto 245/50r16 555r from when I had my GTP but the wheel are the wrong bolt pattern. I tried search but didn't find anything. So if anyone is running a 16" wheel let me know.


----------

